# Water Wings or Water Vests?



## newmoon2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

Any advice on what flotation devices are best for two year olds that are just learning to swim? We've been going to swim classes at the YMCA and my twins do pretty well in the water, but we have to hold onto them pretty tight. We were thinking it would be nice to have a little extra support to help keep them afloat. I bought a pair of water wings (for ages 2 thru 12) but they seem really big (almost encompassing the entire arm). I tried to get the boys to try them on indoors, just for fun, but they wanted NOTHING to do with them. Is it worth pushing the issue? Or are there other alternatives? When I was shopping for the wings, I saw little miniature life vests. Has anybody tried those? Or are my boys just still too young? I'd appreciate any advice...


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

I have young children that don't even know how to swim yet but I do have opinion about learning to swim.

I think it would be difficult to learn in a life vest because it really reduces mobility and will probably float them on their backs.

I've always been sort of against water wings. We just went and visited some family with a pool and a family member came back with water wings and my dd really wanted to wear them so I let her...but again, I think it gives false placement in the water and makes it more difficult.


----------



## thechuzzle (Apr 7, 2008)

Do not use water wings, kids are more likely to drown or inhale water with them on, as if they fall forward, they absolutely cannot right themselves. These lead kids into a false sense of security, and then they will take unnecessary risks. You could use a coastguard approved life vest, but like the pp said it truly does limit mobility. The best source for your money is really good swim lessons. YMCA lessons are alright, but you might want to check into these as well.... http://www.infantswim.com.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Our YMCA sells back floats that buckle around the middle of their bodies. We like them best, and they grow with the child's size and skill level.
Similar devices are sold at water sports stores, and even at Target.


----------



## ChristyM26 (Feb 26, 2006)

:

Those water wings are awful. I used to teach YMCA swim lessons and I can't tell you the number of kids who HAD to wear them (they weren't allowed to) because their parents had been using them and we'd have to get them to stop. They're dangerous, IMO both because they offer no support and because they make it impossible for a child to use their arms to actually help them stay afloat. See if you can buy a back float somewhere - they look like a belt with a foam block and usually you can change the number of blocks to help the child stay up based on their strength level. It puts them in a good position to learn to swim (tummy down) and will keep them up.


----------



## IlluminatedAttic (Aug 25, 2006)

Another vote for using nothing. All floats inhibit and change the way a child learns to feel and control her body in the water. If you are one on two with the twins then of course you will need help and should look into the back floats the pps have suggested. If another adult is with you so that you are one on one with the child then the best thing to do is continue with nothing. Hold the child in front of you, facing you, with your hands holding them under their armpits. This gives them the most experience of their bodies in the water, they can look you in the eye the entire time, and you can lighten your hold/support as they become more competent. Have fun!


----------



## Nolamom (Jan 29, 2008)

I used water wings with my dd until she learned to swim. Of course, she was still supervised at all times. I found them to work really well for us. She was able to gain confidence in the water and navigate more areas of the pool. Now, after two summers of swim lessons she swims like a fish (or a mermaid if you ask her!).
They do make different styles of wings and some are signifigantly larger than others. You might try another brand.
Also, my friends children have used different things - a swimsuit with a ring built into the waist, the small life vests, etc.
In my opinion, there is no 100% "safe" life saving device, so if you're monitoring your children anyway, it's best to use what they're comfortable with while they learn water confidence and skills.
Good luck!


----------



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

DD has a Speedo suit from Target that has two zip pockets (one in front and one in back) where you insert floats. It works well. She uses her arms and legs to propel around the pool. If she uses just her legs, she doesn't do as well, so its been helpful for her to learn to paddle with her arms.

I tried to avoid float suits at first, but we sometimes swim in dark water (ocean, lakes) and also our friend has a simple set pool with sides that you cannot sit on. For those reasons, we got one, and I'm very happy we did.

We will still do lessons this summer without the float suit, but I'm glad we have one for certain activities.
XOXO
B


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm interested in what others say as well. We got a coast-guard approved life vest, and the thing was a pain. DD liked putting it on, but she couldn't move easily and I found it very hard to hold her and move with her with that thing on. We ended up ditching it and just using nothing, which was fine in the pool and calm waters but I'm not comfortable with that when there are more waves, etc.


----------



## sunny*pa*mom (Mar 28, 2008)

My kids (age 2 and 4) use swim vests in the pool. They don't have any problems staying upright or swimming around. They are pretty strong swimmers and really comfortable in the water. They don't wear vests for swim class though.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I say nothing while they're learning to swim. If you can't keep hands on both in the pool, then a real life jacket for safety. But not to learn to swim.

-Angela


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

I'd say a swim vest some of the time, the float that buckles around their middle sometimes, and time in the water without anything keeping them up...(just a parent/adult helper).


----------



## newmoon2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for all your wisdom, mamas! The water wings are going back to the store!


----------



## AkRotts (Sep 2, 2007)

What about the swimsuits with the floatation device already in them? My mil is getting some of those for all three toddlers when we go visit her in August. At this point none of them know how to swim.

We will be going out on her boat and I am not sure that the swimsuits will be enough for them. Should we get them lifevests as well for when we are on the boat?

Will the swimsuits with the flotation device be enough for playing in the pool? Each baby will have an adult with them at all times.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AkRotts* 
What about the swimsuits with the floatation device already in them? My mil is getting some of those for all three toddlers when we go visit her in August. At this point none of them know how to swim.

We will be going out on her boat and I am not sure that the swimsuits will be enough for them. Should we get them lifevests as well for when we are on the boat?

Will the swimsuits with the flotation device be enough for playing in the pool? Each baby will have an adult with them at all times.

On a boat I would insist on life jackets. No question.

If each child has an adult I would not use any flotation devices for playing in a pool.

-Angela


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:

Those water wings are awful. I used to teach YMCA swim lessons and I can't tell you the number of kids who HAD to wear them (they weren't allowed to) because their parents had been using them and we'd have to get them to stop. They're dangerous, IMO both because they offer no support and because they make it impossible for a child to use their arms to actually help them stay afloat.
Well said----

A good teach (most at YMCA & YWCA) won't allow it! NEVER EVER NEEDED!!


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmoon2000* 
We've been going to swim classes at the YMCA and my twins do pretty well in the water, but we have to hold onto them pretty tight.

This may be the problem. You are holding on too tight.

Here are the lessons you should teach them -- approximates a natural progression. Both wear goggles.

(1) don't breathe the water.
(2) hold onto side and voluntarily submerge, work up to a count of about five, mom pulls you back up
(3) voluntarily submerge and swim from the side to mom (done underwater)
(4) Then take a breath when you reach mom, swim back to the side and grab the wall and pull yourself up to breathe
(5) THEN you learn to come up topside long enough to take breaths while swimming (come up for air and keep going)

You can do this with both twins at once. You just have one on you while the other is working.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

My son wears water wings once in while but I don't recommend them. We are with him on the very few times in a pool that he wears them for recreation but I don't think they are great...it is however what he will wear and it gives him some support.
He takes swimming at the Y and until this session..which he has only been to once...he would never wear the backfloat. This class though he is more willing. So while DH and I never wanted water wings we needed something for visits to friend's pools.
Also on a boat or a dock he MUST wear a lifejakcet or he doesn't go. No compromise there.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd also be worried about phthlates and other awful, toxic chemicals in water wings and the like.


----------



## abharrington (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AkRotts* 
What about the swimsuits with the floatation device already in them?

We will be going out on her boat and I am not sure that the swimsuits will be enough for them. Should we get them lifevests as well for when we are on the boat?

Will the swimsuits with the flotation device be enough for playing in the pool? Each baby will have an adult with them at all times.

i would NEVER take a child in a boat without a coast guard approved life jacket strapped on them at all times. even as an adult, i always wear my jacket in the boat. kids must have theirs on to set foot on the dock. the swimsuits wont' help if they are knocked unconscious or thrown from the boat.

would you put your child in a car without a carseat? its the same thing.

for the pool, if they have an adult with them, i would say no flotation, so they can learn to swim.


----------



## JunieMoon (Apr 3, 2006)

My dd is only 16 months, but we are using a My Pool Pal floatation suit along with water wings. The floatation suit alone would probably work great for your 2 yr olds. Without the water wings my dd either floats onto her back or her front, but with them she can steady herself and actually swim around! I am right there with her of course, but she loves the "independence" of being able to swim "away" from me. It only took her one afternoon to get the hang of it and I suspect by the end of the season she will be able to swim without the water wings and just the float suit. My Pool Pal suits are pricey, but worth it.


----------



## tynme (May 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CATPAT30* 
I Think I Will Be Getting Jackets For My Kids So They Can Play In Backyard (we Have In Ground Pool And Fence Around It Is Not Really Possible) Without Me Supervising Every Minute.

Children should always be supervised every minute when in a pool, it only takes a second.

On another note, in some states, it is the law that children be in coast guard approved life jackets when on a boat. In our state, if the boat is not anchored, jackets must be on, until the age of 11, or something like that. We have a rule, if you are by a lake, on a pier, or on a boat, jacket is on.

For swimming, I tried a life jacket, but it pushes up against my ds chin/face, and while he can swim with it on, it can't be comftorable. I tried one of those body suits with floaters on front and back, and again, that pushed up against his face too. I believe no flotation is best for learning to swim, but I also think kid's need to have fun and play in water, and some sort of floatation device that will help give ds some sort of supervised (I am always in the water right next to him) independance is ok. I am a great swimmer, and my parents had the same rules for me as I have for my Ds.


----------



## utopia760 (Feb 7, 2007)

there is nothing more silent then a child drowning DONT TAKE THE CHANCE


----------



## utopia760 (Feb 7, 2007)

i can tell you as a child my mom used thse damn bight orange crappy wings on me and i hated them they hurt and honestly i think are mor eunsafe then anything else. we use those body suits with the vest inside. very cool however they do rise on in my kids face so i sewed the foam down a bit and now they are perfect!`


----------



## NewMama2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

dd's swim instructor said to NEVER use water wings - they teach children to float upright, and swimming isn't upright. The vests keep them in a position appropriate for swimming.


----------



## basmom (Jun 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
On a boat I would insist on life jackets. No question.

If each child has an adult I would not use any flotation devices for playing in a pool.

-Angela

Lifejackets on a boat. Absolutely. No negotitiations. I believe, I'd have to check, that It's the law in some states for minors to wear life jackets when riding in a boat.


----------



## basmom (Jun 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tynme* 
On another note, in some states, it is the law that children be in coast guard approved life jackets when on a boat. In our state, if the boat is not anchored, jackets must be on, until the age of 11, or something like that. We have a rule, if you are by a lake, on a pier, or on a boat, jacket is on.



Oops, I didn't read your post before I posted! We have the lifejacket on when playing on the dock rule too!


----------



## bzmum (Feb 18, 2008)

I agree with everyone on the "no water wings." As a longtime swim instructor, I believe that children should be comfortable in a coast guard approved life jacket _and_ swimming unassisted. What I do with my son is when we arrive at the pool we pick out a life jacket (they are provided at the pool we use) and we swim around in it for about 15-20 minutes, floating on front, back, kicking, using arms, etc. Then he takes off the life jacket and plays the rest of the time in the pool. I am always within arms reach of him. When we go to the deeper water, he travels holding onto the side of the pool while I am right next to him. It is imperative that he know how to maneuver in the water in a life jacket and without. I haven't yet taken him on a boat. When we are at the lake or the beach, he is without a life jacket unless we go into the water...its usually too cold for his little body so he plays in the pebbles while we relax.


----------

